# shark filet problem



## peridot116 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi --
My boyfriend and I bought fresh shark filets, rubbed them with spices and broiled them. The filets were fairly thick, although they were not cut like "steaks" and did not have the skin on, just a sort of "rind" of cartilage.  I may have cooked them a bit too long, as they appeared rather rubbery when we took them out of the broiler. But the real problem was that the meat was so thoroughly riddled with cartilage that not one bite was edible. Is there a trick to removing the cartilage from shark filets?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for the post........I will never ever purchase shark. Ughhhh :!: White Fish....now thats good fish. I ate a pound of it yesterday. Just fried it up in a skillet with some olive oil and lemon pepper.


----------



## kyles (Aug 5, 2004)

Shark is the most common eating fish in Australia, we call it flake. I think you need to be careful what you buy, I haven't come across cartilage before, the fillet must have been from higher up the fish, near it's head, I would imagine.

Give it another try, it's delicious.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 5, 2004)

I love shark, but I've never fixed it at home.  Harbor Fish and Chips in Oceanside, California often used shark, and it was great.  What Kyles said makes sense.  

 Barbara


----------

